# مين بيعرف شو هذا؟؟



## المسلم84 (12 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يا ترى مين بيعرف لشو هالصورتين
ولي عندو معلومات لا يبخل علينا فيه

الصراحة انا بعرف الاجابة وعندي معلومات عنه
بس بدي احرك دم الشباب اول شي


----------



## eng/M.moh (12 مايو 2008)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته...

أولا: أحب أشكرك على الأسلوب الماتـع في التشويق للمعلومة.

ثانيا: على مايبدو لي من الصورة(لوكانت اكبر علشان توضح أكثر) انها 
test lung الي يستخدم في جهاز التنفس الصناعي - Ventilator - أثناء عمل الفحص للجهاز
مثل الصيانة الدورية فهي تمثل رئة المريض.
طباعا له أحجام مختلفة تبعا للفحص المراد إجراءة - بالغ - أطفال...

هل كان جوابي صحيح... :81:
أخيرا: نتمنى من منك أن تجود علينا بما عندك من معلومات.

وشكرااااا


----------



## المسلم84 (13 مايو 2008)

السلا م عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أولا اشكر الأخ eng/M.moh
على مشاركته والاجابة صحيحة

هذا الجهاز lung test هو الجهاز الذي يستخدم لفحص مدى كفاءة وجودة عمل جهاز المنفسة الصناعية ventilator

حيث يحاكي هذا الجهاز عمل الرئة الطبيعية للانسان

حيث يتم وصل جهاز المنفسة بجهاز المعايرة من الفتحة الوحيدة الموجودة اما في الاعلى او على الجنب
لان جهاز المنفسة لا يعمل بشكل صحيح(لا يعطي انذار) الا اذا كان موصولا الى مريض او الى جهاز المعايرة.
ويتم كذلك وصل جهاز اخر لقياس ضغط الهواء في أنابيب دارة المريض ونسبة الاوكسجين لتاكد من القراءات التي يعطيها جهاز المنفسة 

طبعا يتم استخدام جهازأخر هو ال Safety Analayzer للتاكد من سلامة الجهاز من الناحية الكهربائية


وشكرااا
صحيح لا تنسو الملفات المرفقة
وكذلك لاتنسونااا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 مايو 2008)

الف شكر وتسلم لنا على حضورك الدائم والفاعل .

جزاك الله خير جزاء وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك .

البغدادي


----------



## المسلم84 (14 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اولا: اشكر الاخ شكري على مروره وكلامه الطيب

ثانيا:نتابع سلسلة مسلسل
مين بيعرف شو هذا؟؟؟:77:


----------



## مهندس طبي خطر (14 مايو 2008)

تقريبا" والله أعلم أنه جهاز قياس (X-rAy) 
FLUKE ماركه أمريكيه
سامحنا على المعلومات البسطه وأرجو الاستفاده منكم


----------



## eng/M.moh (15 مايو 2008)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته...

أٌ لاحظ من الصورة أنه في أعلى الجهاز أنبوب هواء ممايدل على أنه يستخدم في pneumatic system
النظام الهوائي :
مثل قياس الضغط والتدفق وعمليات المعايرة.
أليست كذلك?

*Go - ahead*


----------



## المسلم84 (17 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا:اشكر الاخوة على مشاركتهم الفعالة

ثانيا:
بالنسبة للاجابة الصحيحة, تتذكروا لما تحدثناا عن ال lung test
ذكرنا ان هنالك جهاز يوصل لقياس ضغط الهواء ومعدل الجريان ونسبة الاوكسجين في انابيب دارة المريض للتاكد من القراءات التي يعطيها جهاز المنفسة هل هي نفسها التي يعطيها جهاز القياس 
vt mobile gas flow analyzer الذي هو بالصورة!!؟؟؟

ويتميز هذا الجهاز بانه يعطي القراءات على شكل رقمي و على شكل تمثيلي كذلك.

وهذا الجهاز يقيس كذلك الحجم الحيوي للرئة VT Tidal Volume
وضغط الشهيق والزفير

ارجو ان تكونوا قد استفدتم من هذه المعلومات
وشكراا


لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم
ولا تنسوا الملفات المرفقة :81:


----------



## المسلم84 (14 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه المرة هناك صور لجهاز ما في الملف المرفق
بدناا نشوف مين راح يعرف شو هذاا..:15:

لنرى مدى معرفتكم....:5:


----------



## المهندس بلكس (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لكم 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## اسرار الهاجري (19 يوليو 2008)

فكرتك واااايد حلوه


----------



## المسلم84 (4 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شلون المهندسين والمهندسات...؟؟

المرة هااي طولت عليكم...
بس معقولة ماحداا عرف شو اللي بالصورة...

المهم..

هذه الصور ل انبوب المضاعف الكهروضوئي Photo Multiplier Tube PMT
المستخدم في جهاز الغاما كاميرا






وهو عبارة عن انبوب زجاجي مفرغ من الهواء ويحتوي على مهبط ضوئيphotocathode(لتحويل الضوء او الفوتون الساقط عليه الى اشارة كهربائية ضعيفة او الكترون),وعدد من الدينوداتdynode(التي تستقبل الكترون وتعمل على تضخيمه ومضاعفته بشكل كبير),ومصعدanode(الذي يستقبل الاشارة الكهربائية المضاعفة)

ونشاهد في الصورة ادناه هذه الالية






وكذلك هنالك صور اخرى لهذا الانبوب في المرفقات
ولمن يريد المزيد يمكنه زيارة الموقع...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photomultiplier

وفي المرة جااية نريد مشاركة اكثر ان شاء الله...
وشكرااا لكم...

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## عيســـى (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم شكرا لكم على هذه الإفادات ونرجوا أن تستمروا


----------



## مهاجر (5 أغسطس 2008)

*شكر وتقدير للجميع...*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقاش الهادف

ونشكر طارح الموضوع المهندس اسامة المسلم على جهده‎ ‎

نشكركم بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## المسلم84 (7 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اولا :اشكر من شاركواا في هذا الموضوع سواء بالمرور او الاجابة

ثانيا:نتابع سلسلة مسابقة مين بيعرف شو هذااا؟؟؟؟:70:
يوجد في الملف المرفق صور لجهاز ما
ما هوو؟؟؟؟؟:15:


----------



## wika (8 أغسطس 2008)

أظنه جهاز

autoan anlyzer


----------



## وليد جاردين (9 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم .


علي ما اعتقد heart lung machine


----------



## المسلم84 (14 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اشكر كل من الاخوين وليد جاردين و wika 

بس الاجابة الصحيحة 
هي السيلكترون Cyclotron
اي المسرع الدائري ويستخدم لتسريع الجزيئات لانتاج نظائر مشعة تستخدم في علاج بعض الامراض
(الطب النووي)
ويجد في الملف المرفق شرح لهذا الجهاز....

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## المسلم84 (11 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

يا ترى مين البطل اللي راح يعرف الصورة هاي لاي جهاز...
:9:
وانا بانتظار ردودكم..:16:
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق...


----------



## المسلم84 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

انا في انتظار الاجابة....


----------



## المسلم84 (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

شو مبين الشباب متكاسلة برمضان..:18:








هذه الخوذة الموجودة في جهاز مشرط جاماGamma Knife وتستخدم لتركيز أشعة جاما على المناطق المصابة بالسرطان بدقة عالية..






وفي هذا الرابط شرح لالية عمل هذا الجهاز...
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97820.html

وبدنا همة أكثر المرة الجاية
إن شاء الله
لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم,,,


----------



## bme (13 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على الاسلوب الشيق


----------



## اياد العبودي (13 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوريييييييييييييين


----------



## akramaliraqi (15 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا على الاسلوب الشيق والمعلومات الرائعة

م.اكرم العراقي


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (20 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## سيناريو (2 يناير 2009)

الصراحه مواضيعك ره جيده وحلوه لعبة الاعصاب في معرفة الاجهزه 
ودي اطلب منك طلب فضلا لا امرا وهو مطلوب مني بحث عن جهاز الغاما كميرا تعبت وانا ادور فاذا بمقدورك تساعدني لانه السبت مطلوب وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهند المهداوي (2 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اعتقدانه جهاز تصوير او معالجة الدماغ باشعة كاما ولكن لست متاكدا من الطريقة


----------



## مهند المهداوي (2 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخواني الاعزاء يبدو انني قد اجبت متاخرا لكوني لم انتبه الى وجود صفحة ثانية لهذا الموضوع والجميل في الامر هو ان اجابتي كانت صائبة.
مع تحياتي


----------



## المسلم84 (4 يناير 2009)

*تــحــدي جــديــد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كيف الهمة يا اخواني وأخواتي...
إن شاء الله عالية...

مين بيعرف ما هي هذه الصورة؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد جزائر (6 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
أضنه مرشح يوجد ب ألة التنفس الاصطناعية
والله أعلم


----------



## المسلم84 (6 يناير 2009)

شكرا أخي محمد جزائر على مشاركتك
هو صحيح فلتر ,بس مو فلتر للمنفسة...
؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد جزائر (6 يناير 2009)

ممكن يكون لالة تصفية الدم


----------



## TEC-BOY (6 يناير 2009)

بارك اله بكم .............................ومنكم نستفيد


----------



## المسلم84 (17 يناير 2009)

أخواني هذا فلتر يستعمل في وحدة الشفط الموصولة مع جهاز الكرسي السني,وهو فلتر للأملغم.
حيث يقوم بفصل الاملغم عن المياه حتى لا يتم صرفه الى المجاري مما يودي الى سدد المجاري.
وفي الملف المرفق شرح له....


----------



## م التحبو (18 يناير 2009)

مششششششششششششششششكوريين


----------

